# Vizio VO370M Issue



## g3n0cide (May 18, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I currently have a Vizio VO370M LCD TV that I'm having problems with. Several months ago, I noticed that it wouldn't turn on and only showed the orange illuminated logo. After calling Vizio, I found out that my TV was no longer covered under their warranty and that my issue might be power supply related.

Being a computer technician, I took matters into my own hands and ordered a replacement PSU. After replacing the unit, I still have the same problem unfortunately. I should also note that I have tried different power cords, wall sockets, and tried to power on with the remote and the button on the TV itself.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions? 

At the end of the day, I don't want to spend the cost of a new TV in repairs, but as it stands now, I'm already $40 in the hole for the PSU replacement.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi g3n0cide 

From your description it is a power problem look for bloated capacitors on the power supply.


----------



## g3n0cide (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the response octaneman!

I'm not sure what capacitors you're referring to because I just replaced the power supply unit and I still have the original problem that I had with the stock unit. This leads me to believe that the problem lies elsewhere or I received a defective PSU.

This is what I ordered and replaced last night: Click Me

Are you familiar with this model, and if so, are there capacitors in other locations I need to be looking at?

Because the new board is a replacement, do the capacitors need to be "charged" by keeping the unit plugged in? My thinking behind this is that maybe the capacitors need more of a charge to get the TV operational? I'm shooting from the hip on that one.

I appreciate all the help.
Thanks


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I expect that the TV has other problems. The PSU was a reasonable guess, but unfortunately such guesses often turn out wrong. The problem could be capacitors elsewhere but there is at present no evidence to support this. In many cases capacitors fail with no visual indications whatsoever and require more advanced troubleshooting to locate them. There are also many other possible causes for this problem.

All capacitors will charge within a few moments of the unit being turned on and will discharge quite rapidly. There is no need far an extended charging time with a new PSU.

Further troubleshooting would require the services of an experienced technician. Unfortunately, the skills of a computer technician will be of little use here.

Note: I have no specific knowledge of the model in question, just that obtained during 30 years doing electronics service.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

What you can do is look at your inverter board, what the inverter does is it oscillates the voltage to power up the back light. Your board should have 5 transformers on it, if there is a problem with one of them it should be getting real hot which may leave a residual heat trace. 

:danger: Take safety precautions make sure the unit is powered off to avoid electrical shock. 


The best way to test the inverter board is to remove the transformers off the PCB and use a DVOM to probe the windings one-by-one. 


Out of curiosity are you getting any audio from the set ? Or is it completely blank for both audio and video ?


----------



## edgil1985 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm having an issue with my tv, same model. I have lines running through the top 1/5th of the tv. They come on and off every few seconds. I have replaced the t-con board and no change. Any more suggestions?


----------

